# Britts



## Jim P (Mar 23, 2011)

What happened to the thread wingmaster 870 started "Attn: All Brittany Owners"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2011)

Jim P said:


> What happened to the thread wingmaster 870 started "Attn: All Brittany Owners"



  It was all in good fun I know that...


----------



## Sam H (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate to say this....But I don't remember it!!??

Where did it get moved to????


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sam H said:


> I hate to say this....But I don't remember it!!??
> 
> Where did it get moved to????



It only lasted 5 minutes...


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 23, 2011)

All I care about was did i get the last word in???


----------



## Jim P (Mar 23, 2011)

huntindawg all us Britt owners got the last word in. lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> All I care about was did i get the last word in???



What kind of dog do you have???:


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, one of them big blue dumb ones....but she is from Germany of course...where all good gun dogs originated.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Well, one of them big blue dumb ones....but she is from Germany of course...where all good gun dogs originated.



Why haven't you brought her down here yet this year?


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 23, 2011)

I missed it, what was it about!


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 24, 2011)

It was just some good fun and pot stirring regarding a litter of setters.  I'm sure you can still find them available though if any of you brittany men want to jump ship.

Huntindawg....Calling that blue dog of yours a huntin' dawg is about like calling your beach-purse a duffle bag


----------



## Jim P (Mar 24, 2011)

mmmm what's in that bag??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> It was just some good fun and pot stirring regarding a litter of setters.  I'm sure you can still find them available though if any of you brittany men want to jump ship.
> 
> Huntindawg....Calling that blue dog of yours a huntin' dawg is about like calling your beach-purse a duffle bag



HAHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 24, 2011)

When Jess finds out you've been putting pictures of her dog on the interwebs and making fun of her, you're gonna have a rough time.

She may not have the best nose on her but she can blind retrieve a frisbee across a pond a lot better than either of them two mutts you got.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> When Jess finds out you've been putting pictures of her dog on the interwebs and making fun of her, you're gonna have a rough time.
> 
> She may not have the best nose on her but she can blind retrieve a frisbee across a pond a lot better than either of them two mutts you got.....



 

Wingmaster 1
Huntingdawg 1


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 24, 2011)

mutts?  Them kennel dogs of mine have more paperwork on them than you do!  

and let me know when you or max figures out how to slow cook a frisbee!


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 24, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> mutts?  Them kennel dogs of mine have more paperwork on them than you do!
> 
> and let me know when you or max figures out how to slow cook a frisbee!



Shiii....don't put it past me son.



Also, my dog will actually point in the snow...in fact, I believe she's pointed as many pheasants in the snow as your best mutt....


----------



## Sam H (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know if I should get into this "bantering" or not......especially since I just picked up Bella a "roommate" last weekend from from Steve Pickard's litter....

And...BTW....Why in the hey would ANYONE want to switch from britt's to setters?? I thought the idea was to improve yourself....


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sam H said:


> I don't know if I should get into this "bantering" or not......especially since I just picked up Bella a "roommate" last weekend from from Steve Pickard's litter....
> 
> And...BTW....Why in the hey would ANYONE want to switch from britt's to setters?? I thought the idea was to improve yourself....



anyone catch that video clip of last weekend's NSTRA regional trial...looked like the final four stacked up in front of the Purina bags was Setter, Pointer, Setter, Pointer...hmmm


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 24, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Shiii....don't put it past me son.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my dog will actually point in the snow...in fact, I believe she's pointed as many pheasants in the snow as your best mutt....



why ya'll always throw that picture up on here.  I was just resting him for the afternoon hunt???  He did alright in the Kansas blizzard for a South Georgia bred pointer!


----------



## StevePickard (Mar 24, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> anyone catch that video clip of last weekend's NSTRA regional trial...looked like the final four stacked up in front of the Purina bags was Setter, Pointer, Setter, Pointer...hmmm


I guess the Brittanys are just trying to let the Pointers and Setters catch up a bit.  Unless I'm badly mistaken, Bullet's grandfather, Noland's Last Bullet, won more NSTRA trials than any other dog of any breed in the history of NSTRA.  But heck...as long as you're finding birds and you're happy with your dog it really doesn't matter what kind of dog you have. My choice is Brittany though!


----------



## Sam H (Mar 24, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> anyone catch that video clip of last weekend's NSTRA regional trial...looked like the final four stacked up in front of the Purina bags was Setter, Pointer, Setter, Pointer...hmmm




Well...those pointers and setters were out running the NSTRA trials , while the Brittany's were busy huntin' birds somewhere.......


----------



## StevePickard (Mar 24, 2011)

Like I said in one of my other post...my new trial club is going to be "National Shoot to Eat"! Bullet and I will see you there! 
Sam, you're already a member as you have one of Bullet's sons!


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 24, 2011)

HMMM.. I wonder why the first dog ever entered in the NSTRA hall of fame was a brittany?  

Wingmaster... I would now like you to show me a setter, pointer, or heck, any other breed of dog who has numbers like this..   Im waiting!


Nolan's Last Bullet
As the first dog registered in the NSTRA Registry with the number N0000001, Buddy lived up to his place as the Number One NSTRA Dog. This Brittany, litter mate to Windswept’s Clay Bullet also inducted into the NSTRA Hall of Fame this year, earned 32 NSTRA championships with 580 lifetime points of which 377 were first place points. His career highlights include 1998, 2001 & 2002 Top Performance winner and 1997, 1999, 2001, 2002, and 2004 South Carolina Regional winner. National Trial placements include Endurance: 1997 (3rd) 2000 (4th), 2001 (4th), Grand National: 1998 (1st) 1999 (1st) 2002 (3rd) 2003 (1st), Trial of Champions: 2000 (2nd) 2003 (1st), Dog of the Year: 2000 (3rd) 2002 (3rd), Quail Invitational: 2002 (1st), Quail Unlimited: 2004 (1st).


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 24, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> why ya'll always throw that picture up on here.  I was just resting him for the afternoon hunt???  He did alright in the Kansas blizzard for a South Georgia bred pointer!



Looks like he backs well!


----------



## StevePickard (Mar 24, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> HMMM.. I wonder why the first dog ever entered in the NSTRA hall of fame was a brittany?
> 
> Wingmaster... I would now like you to show me a setter, pointer, or heck, any other breed of dog who has numbers like this..   Im waiting!
> 
> ...



I just got 100% ownership in Bullet's new girlfriend yesterday, Coke's Midnight Shadow (Shadow).  Her bloodline namesake is the Field Trial Version of Bullet's great grandfather, NLB. Her grandfather is Shambo's Dark Shadow, and according to the owner of Shadow, the pups Sire, Shadow Attack, is his best offspring with a very impressive record himself.  For those of you that may not be familiar with NFC/FC/AFC Shambo's Dark Shadow (Shadow), he has set the benchmark for other Brittanys to be measured by in the Field Trial Circuit. 
 He has the most 1 hour wins of any Brittany in history.  Shadow was retired from field trialing after the 2006 Nationals.  He accumulated 44 one hour placements and 14 one hour firsts.  He defeated 1,528 other dogs while making this record.  The 2nd all time one hour dog has only accumulated 32 placements, which is still an amazing feat.  Shadow is a National Field Champion, 11 time American Field Champion, 2 time US Open Champion, and 2002 Iams Brittany of the year.  Shadow's accomplishments are incredible! The pup's Dam is not to shabby either as she is a Dual Champion with 17 champions in her 4 generation bloodline. My hopes are to put the Brittany bloodline with the most wins in NSTRA and the bloodline with the most Field Trial wins together with a breeding of Bullet and her.  Can't guarantee that they will be anything special, but if nothing else, the future pups will be well bred! Attached are some photos of her.
Steve


----------



## Sam H (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats Steve on FINALLY sealing the "deal" for her....Guys...I've seen this pup first hand and she is a beauty...full of fire, vim and vigor....She and Bullet should have some crazy good offsprings...too bad we'll have to wait at least another year to see them.....
BTW...Steve..Colt has got to be the most determined , harded little Britt I have ever seen @ 8wks...he runs himself to a collapse trying to keep up with Bella retrieving a dummy during playtime in the yard...then when he does get the dummy he runs with it like he just won the lottery...and pointing wings with style


----------



## StevePickard (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam,
That's Bullet's boy!! Sounds like he's a chip off the old block.  The drive is the thing I like most about Bullet and sounds like he's passed that along to another generation!  Keep me posted with his progress!
Steve


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Looks like he backs well!



he aint backin' buck, better look closer!

and how did I know that "Buddys" name would come up?  Glad ya'll got something to hang your hat on....


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> HMMM.. I wonder why the first dog ever entered in the NSTRA hall of fame was a brittany?
> 
> Wingmaster... I would now like you to show me a setter, pointer, or heck, any other breed of dog who has numbers like this..   Im waiting!
> 
> ...



Im very familliar with these statistics....I've seen you post them at least 4 times on here and 10+ times on Gun Dog Forum....

what else ya got???


----------



## maker4life (Mar 25, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> Im very familliar with these statistics....I've seen you post them at least 4 times on here and 10+ times on Gun Dog Forum....
> 
> what else ya got???





over and over and over and over and over ....


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 25, 2011)

maker4life said:


> over and over and over and over and over ....



maker,  

while im thinking about it...have you ever seen a GSP that had developed a scab on its tail from hunting?  I've never seen it in a bob-tail dog but was looking at some pictures of "Blazer" a fairly well known NSTRA dog ran by Adam Fellers of Iowa and saw that he had rubbed it raw just like a pointer/setter.  

Thought it was interesting just cause i havent seen it on any shorthairs or britts.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 25, 2011)

maker4life said:


> over and over and over and over and over ....



i bet next we are going to hear about how britts could run at Ames if they were 1 hour stakes, 

and then more about Nolan's Last Bullett

and then tweeners

and then more Buddy

and then about Britts in South Dakota on horseback...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> i bet next we are going to hear about how britts could run at Ames if they were 1 hour stakes,
> 
> and then more about Nolan's Last Bullett
> 
> ...



Nahhh....I did a terrible job framing that first pic with the camera.  I believe that pointer you got was backing somewhere off to the right.  I think we tied right?   Too bad he bumped that tie breaker bird...


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 25, 2011)

how are you going to drive to your lease...
 put out some birds in a food plot.... 
unload your dogs next to the food plot.... 
let them point, snap a picture....
and then say my dog was backing???


----------



## Sam H (Mar 25, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> Im very familliar with these statistics....I've seen you post them at least 4 times on here and 10+ times on Gun Dog Forum....
> 
> what else ya got???




Heck....What ELSE is needed??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> how are you going to drive to your lease...
> put out some birds in a food plot....
> unload your dogs next to the food plot....
> let them point, snap a picture....
> and then say my dog was backing???



"It is hard to believe that a man is telling the truth when you know that you would lie if you were in his place." Henry Louis Mencken


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> "It is hard to believe that a man is telling the truth when you know that you would lie if you were in his place." Henry Louis Mencken



you sure that tri colored brit wasnt pointing a rodent in that woodpile...

i heard he is prone to go rattin' around


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam H said:


> Heck....What ELSE is needed??



are you really reading Buddy's stats and headbanging...or was that just improper use of the emoticon?


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 25, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> maker,
> 
> while im thinking about it...have you ever seen a GSP that had developed a scab on its tail from hunting?  I've never seen it in a bob-tail dog but was looking at some pictures of "Blazer" a fairly well known NSTRA dog ran by Adam Fellers of Iowa and saw that he had rubbed it raw just like a pointer/setter.
> 
> Thought it was interesting just cause i havent seen it on any shorthairs or britts.



How you know he did it whilst he was hunting?  He probably got it rubbed raw at a competition by some leg-humping, uncontrollable pointer or brit.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> you sure that tri colored brit wasnt pointing a rodent in that woodpile...
> 
> i heard he is prone to go rattin' around



You tell me I believe you saw it...


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 25, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> How you know he did it whilst he was hunting?  He probably got it rubbed raw at a competition by some leg-humping, uncontrollable pointer or brit.....



i bet they are missing you over on the Sports Forum


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You tell me I believe you saw it...




lol...ok, ok...i was on-site and did see the brittany point that bird that flushed into the food plot and walk up to the wood pile.  You did a good job of handling him into that one and framing up the picture once you handled the other one in to the back with the collar. There I admitted it...I need to start calling you the "Britt-Whisperer" the way you handled those dogs.  

and yes, my dog was on-site as well...i think he was out hunting in the cover somewhere so he missed all of the excitement going on over in the food plot parking lot.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 25, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> i bet they are missing you over on the Sports Forum



Ba-dump-bah....good one


You ever find any _palustris_?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> lol...ok, ok...i was on-site and did see the brittany point that bird that flushed into the food plot and walk up to the wood pile.  You did a good job of handling him into that one and framing up the picture once you handled the other one in to the back with the collar. There I admitted it...I need to start calling you the "Britt-Whisperer" the way you handled those dogs.
> 
> and yes, my dog was on-site as well...i think he was out hunting in the cover somewhere so he missed all of the excitement going on over in the food plot parking lot.



The reason that bird was in the woodpile is cause my dog had just pointed three birds in the cover next to the food plot and thats where one flushed right?  Where did your dog point one?  I believe right in the middle of some 4 inch grass.  You sure that bird didnt come out of your vest???


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 25, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> i bet next we are going to hear about how britts could run at Ames if they were 1 hour stakes,
> 
> and then more about Nolan's Last Bullett
> 
> ...





Well, were going to see.  The 2012 AKC NGDC is going to be held at Ames next spring.   Im crossing my fingers that my trainer is going.  He currently has 4 dogs qualified, including my dog, and her brother.  Its going to be fun to watch all those Brits and GSP's run against the AKC pointers and setters!  

BTW.. Wanna go hunting sharptails in SD off horseback over some brits?  My dad and I will be out there in September when it opens!  

BTW.. I have never posted Buddy's stats on the gun dog forum.  Buddy was a great NSTRA dog, but I prefer AKC/AF trials. I don't think he would have made it in horseback trials.  But he was perfect for NSTRA!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> How you know he did it whilst he was hunting?  He probably got it rubbed raw at a competition by some leg-humping, uncontrollable pointer or brit.....



Yeah you dawg fans know a thing or two about leg humping.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 25, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Ba-dump-bah....good one
> 
> 
> You ever find any _palustris_?



found some but only could order a minimum of 334 in the grass stage....which is slightly more than i need for my kennel beutification project.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 25, 2011)

Aw come on, that's a monster tax write off waiting to happen...it would be such a 'green' thing of you and all.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 25, 2011)

HA...nah, i think i'll just slip across the line down there at Nilo and dig some up!  Anybody asks I'll just tell them Max Lang gave me permission!


----------



## george hancox (Mar 26, 2011)

Jim P you sure know how to stir up the pot.Everyone should own one of each like I do.That way you canbrag on them all.It's thhose beagle guys that are out of touch.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Mar 26, 2011)

Easy George, depends on what type of beagle that you have. If you have a bird beagle like myself then you are in your own world at least for down South standards.


----------



## Jim P (Mar 26, 2011)

George I was just asking a question, got people talking didn't it. lol A beagle britt would be cool


----------



## Beagle Stace (Mar 27, 2011)

Jim, you are correct in that the right beagle britt cross would be interesting. Would make a great meat dog and interesting maybe to try. Guess some may point and the rest would be flushers. Just don't see a litter of breagles being big sellers or in high demand though. You would def. get the nose and track thru the right line of beagles. Surely doubt you would lose many wounded birds. Phez and grouse would def. be in trouble with a close working dog with those genes.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 28, 2011)

Heard a dirty rumor that Nolan took home 1st place with a britt at the NSTRA S.C. Regional last weekend.  I believe he also placed a setter (3rd place).


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2011)

Beagle Stace said:


> Jim, you are correct in that the right beagle britt cross would be interesting. Would make a great meat dog and interesting maybe to try. Guess some may point and the rest would be flushers. Just don't see a litter of breagles being big sellers or in high demand though. You would def. get the nose and track thru the right line of beagles. Surely doubt you would lose many wounded birds. Phez and grouse would def. be in trouble with a close working dog with those genes.



I'd want a meat dog if I lived in Alaska or somewhere else where I don't have a walmart within driving distance but plenty of game.  Not enough birds here to have meat dogs except for woodcock.  Now you get me a turkey meat dog, I'm in!


----------



## george hancox (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok I'll give you that one as long as the beagle hunts birds it's in.I just don't think my wife will let me have one to try out.She only likes setters their beautifull she still trys to sell my pointer and gsp when I'm not looking.


----------



## Jim P (Mar 29, 2011)

George this thread is for Britts and Beaglebritts. lol


----------



## Beagle Stace (Mar 29, 2011)

George, beagles are funny little hounds and an acquired taste first and foremost. I probably would never recommend one as a first bird dog choice by no means. Not to say they can't be very versatile. I just got lucky and have one that loves birds. She figured out that they were game too. But make no mistake about it, she is truly a rabbit hound first. She will def. hunt and retrieve birds for me but just loves to circle a rabbit too. I do have a friend that uses one exclusively on birds. He actually has broke his beagle off rabbits. Since he does not rabbit hunt, I guess this is his choice. But I enjoy a rabbit run too much to do this to my little hound. Hunting dogs in general can be very versatile if just trained the way you want. I just happen to have a beagle that will hunt birds so I use her accordingly.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 30, 2011)

What is great about a beagle is they will go in the thickets  and root out anything there, bird or hare!  My setter will circle the briars and say "yep he's in there YOU go get him!" LOL  This is a funny thread.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep Pine Nut, you are correct on a good beagle. They will dive in to rough cover following their noses and produce game when other dogs esp. with their heads up will just blow by. You can find birds/game with a beagle on non perfect scenting days because of this trait.

The beagle is like a mini lab on track. I had mine track a wounded phez over 300 yds to edge of posted land before I pulled her off. Obvisiously not hit that well. Won't claim that shot. Had bird been retrievable, we would have picked it up. Most not saying all pointing dogs would not have tracked half that distance. I know my brit would not. More interested in galloping off to find a non moving bird. So often dogs can serve a selected role and do it well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not doubting that the bird beagle has some talent as a flushing dog and retriever in heavy cover, cause she sure does!  I wouldn't mind a little rabbit pack myself!

Does anyone order their dog to flush the bird after a point?  I find myself wanting to do this with my dogs more and more with birds that run, or birds that are hard to find.  What do yall think?  Too risky  if they catch one?


----------



## Beagle Stace (Mar 30, 2011)

Man Nitram, just go ahead and get you a bird beagle, lab,  little cocker or boykin to do those flushing duties and thicket retrieves. I heard you are already the brit whisperer so you should have those brits where they need to be. Time to branch out. 

If I did not have the rabbit pack of beagles, I might would have a different dedicated flusher but just making use of what time and dogs I have. Someone should have good advice on this. But I seriously doubt few dogs will ever catch a wild bird  in thick cover. Esp. WC   I guess the problem would be catching alot of planted birds.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beagle Stace said:


> Man Nitram, just go ahead and get you a bird beagle, lab,  little cocker or boykin to do those flushing duties and thicket retrieves. I heard you are already the brit whisperer so you should have those brits where they need to be. Time to branch out.
> 
> If I did not have the rabbit pack of beagles, I might would have a different dedicated flusher but just making use of what time and dogs I have. Someone should have good advice on this. But I seriously doubt few dogs will ever catch a wild bird  in thick cover. Esp. WC   I guess the problem would be catching alot of planted birds.



I might get a boykin one day, really like those little dogs.  When are you getting yourself another bird dog?  Two is a lot better then one in the field!


----------



## Beagle Stace (Mar 30, 2011)

Nitram, I would take the plunge and get another bird dog per say but I have my hands full as it is with the 5 dogs. Just got a lead on two young pointers that someone is trying to place due to lack of time, etc. Still trying to find out background on dogs and get some pics. if you or someone else may be interested. Just received info. today so should know more soon. Supposedly from hunting stock and have been started on birds. But we know how that can go stimes. Stand by for further. 

May be a match for you or someone though. Before anyone says anything, if I were looking I would consider a pointer even though not my style. But can't be picky if free in these economic times.  Esp. if it will find feathers for you. Seriously no harm intended pointer guys. They just are not fuzzy enough for me and have dealt with enough bloody tails from beagles.


----------



## george hancox (Mar 31, 2011)

Jim P said:


> George this thread is for Britts and Beaglebritts. lol



gee Jimj us setter,gsp and pointer guys are always left out of the good ones.I do like beagles though,I was given my first when a boy on the farm He was half setter half beagle and the guy nest door was going to put him down and my dad said if I took care of him He ould save him from the old grinch.His name was LUCKY


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 31, 2011)

george hancox said:


> gee Jimj us setter,gsp and pointer guys are always left out of the good ones.I do like beagles though,I was given my first when a boy on the farm He was half setter half beagle and the guy nest door was going to put him down and my dad said if I took care of him He ould save him from the old grinch.His name was LUCKY



I bet he hunted...did he point?


----------



## george hancox (Mar 31, 2011)

yes when I came home from viet in 71 my dad wouldn't give him back.My dad would hunt only setters and had some fine dogs but when Lucky passed In 73 at 15 he never went bird hunting again and he passed in 78.He had that poor half breeds collar in his old chevy truck when my brother and I were going through his stuff.He had a tag on it with the name slow motion under lucky.


----------



## Jim P (Mar 31, 2011)

Darn George.


----------



## george hancox (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish he could have pointed,but he did love to hunt and that is all that matters right.Now what was that about britts Jim?


----------



## Beagle Stace (Mar 31, 2011)

George, Loved that story about Lucky the Beagle. The little beagles never cease to amaze me. Sounds like your dad loved Ole Lucky. 

I had a beagle once that I picked up in the woods where I used to run my pack in the off season. I named him Lucky. Took me about three weeks of running at least 2 or 3 times  a week to finally catch him. He would come to my pack and join in but I could never get my hands on him till finally one night I waited in the bushes squatted down and snagged him when they circled the rabbit by. He looked terrible, all skin and bones and just loaded with ticks since it was in the Summer. I figured another hunter had just dumped him due to a collar but no nameplate on. Hate people that do this. Either find a pet home for the beagle or put them down yourself. Lucky was scared of everyone but loved to hunt so I just let him continue to run with my pack and he had a home. I intended to find him a home but he grew on me. He was a 15" big male and a sturdy built dog by the beagle standards. I like the smaller beagles but he ran smooth and had desire. 

I should have known better than to just take him on the rabbit opener that first yr. without at least shooting some around him but I did not use good sense. Needless to say, after first rabbit was jumped and circled once that day, my friend cut loose twice with his 12 gauge and shot the rabbit. Now Ole Lucky had def. been getting his share on the chase up to the kill. I was impressed. Then it all changed. My friend said to me, " Did you see that fox shoot out of that thicket when I shot! " I said no but after accounting for all the dogs minus Lucky, I knew what fox he thought he saw. Ole Lucky was gun shy for sure and off to the races as fast as he could away from that thunder stick.  I did not have tracking collars at the time and I knew bumping a scared dog with the shock collar to locate him was not a good idea. Needles to say it took me over 3 wks to get him back. Another beagler  had  him come and join in with his pack. He grabbed him and called me. From then on  Ole Lucky just ran with my pack in the off season for several yrs. till I finally had to have him put down. Everybody needs a beagle named Lucky. I guess you all know by now how my nickname came to be. I am just a beagle man that was just crazy enough to jump into those bird dog world. And I can def. say I love the bird stuff too. 

Oh yeah, Jim was originally talking about brits was he not?


----------



## Jim P (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought we was talking about beagle britts or something like that


----------



## george hancox (Apr 1, 2011)

I love dog people.We have something not meny people get.We get to have a best friend that will live with us at little cost and lots of love.I also know we do admire men and women like us who understand this relationship between dog and master.Stace you can run your little fella's with my pups anytime.


----------



## george hancox (Apr 1, 2011)

Jim what was that about britts? I missed it again.


----------



## Jim P (Apr 1, 2011)

Have no idea what your talking about George. ha ha As far as little cost I don't know about that, I think my wife cost me less then the pup's, but then again my pup's don't talk back. lol Now George don't call her and tell her what I said unless you have a spare room for me, and I don't think you what that.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you George for the offer. May take you up sometime. Hope to meet you and Jim one day. You are so right about our hunting dogs. They give us so much joy and love and require so  little of us.


----------

